# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Cops "liberate" pal's car

## Blurock

> June 3 2013 at 01:36pm 
> By YOGAS NAIR
> Comment on this story
> 
> DAILY NEWS
> A policeman presses the intercom to gain access to the Southgate Business Park, in eManzimtoti.
> Durban - A furious eManzimtoti businessman has laid a charge of robbery after eight armed and uniformed policemen arrived at his workshop in five police cars - sirens blaring and blue lights flashing - and forcibly removed a colleagues private vehicle without paying for repairs.
> 
> Closed circuit television footage shows the policemen terrorising staff at Barrys Auto Clinic, at the Southgate Business Park at around 4.l5pm last Monday.


http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-cour...6#.Ua2D9NbLr-a

I could not have said it any better, so I'll just quote my friend Neil's comment;



> I loathed and despised the Apartheid government of the past, but man, what a wonderful South Africa the ANC has created for us.The ANC completely bungled a perfect opportunity to turn South Africa into the pride and joy of the African Renaissance.Sadly they chose to feed the stereotype. Greed is Africa's weapon of mass destruction....(Julius if I may borrow and adapt some of your sentiments)

----------


## Citizen X

I can't believe this!!! What an abuse of power...

----------


## Dave S

After reading the story, I wouldn't put too much of a gamble on the investigation process either, seeing as it is being investigated by the same department as the alleged criminals (eManzimtoti SAPS).

----------


## ians

A tip if you ever get broken into, I read an article the other day it says don't call the cops and tell them that you have just been robbed, rather tell them you have just shot a criminal for breaking and entering and they will be there in minutes,  could it be that they are worried it might be one of their mates, just a thought after reading this article.

----------


## Justloadit

I would be concerned in reporting some one shot to the cops over the phone. They will open a case of a firearm used in a public place, which could be of great concern legally, even if you have no fire arm, could get you in trouble with report a crime which did not happen, even if there was a break in, no shots were fired.

----------


## ians

Then you call and tell them you think someone has been shot,it sounded like someone shooting, one of my bakkies where hijacked, I reported that the driver firearm was taken, 20 minutes later I got a call to say my bakkie had been recovered in Cleremont, but no firearm was recovered, there was never a firearm, but my vehicle was recovered and because of the speedy recovery, we managed to locate all the equipment.

----------


## Citizen X

"dis lekker in Suid Afrika, cause Toronto is too bloodly far" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Blurock

When applying to join the SAPS, there is certain qualifying criteria such as matric, having a valid driver's licence etc etc.
The other night on the news there was mention of the millions spent and wasted on driver training for cops without a valid driver's licence. Nobody apply the rules any more, and it is not only the cops, it goes for the whole civil service. No wonder we have such chaos in government.

http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/201...licence-report

----------


## Dave A

I don't understand why people do not trust the police.

----------


## Blurock

It is a pity that the hard working, honest police officers get tainted by these criminals in the force. They can also not rely on their own management for leadership as often the senior guys are involved as well.

----------


## Didditmiself

Ians, I would be laughing if it weren't for the fact that that is what really is happening in this cowntree. 19 years ago if you related that story to anybody, they would've thought you'd been watching a "carry-on" film with the late Syd James..... :Yes:

----------


## ians

It is a true story, the only thing we didn't recover was the drivers ID and his house keys. We found the jackhammer in a kitchen close to where the vehicle was recovered and the generator was in a hole they had pre dug and covered with sticks.

----------


## Dave A

On the flip side, may I compliment the police personnel at Kwamakhutha Police Station just up the road from eManzimtoti. I had cause to go there this afternoon to recover one of our vehicles that had been stolen yesterday. Helpful, professional, pleasant - absolutely first class  :Thumbup: 

And as we went through the area to where the vehicle had been found, it seemed clear to me that this was team with a very healthy relationship with the community they serve.

Definitely a credit to the SAPS. Community policing just as it should be from what I could tell.

----------

Blurock (14-Jun-13), ians (14-Jun-13), Mike C (14-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

> On the flip side, may I compliment the police personnel at Kwamakhutha Police Station just up the road from eManzimtoti. I had cause to go there this afternoon to recover one of our vehicles that had been stolen yesterday. Helpful, professional, pleasant - absolutely first class 
> 
> And as we went through the area to where the vehicle had been found, it seemed clear to me that this was team with a very healthy relationship with the community they serve.
> 
> Definitely a credit to the SAPS. Community policing just as it should be from what I could tell.


Its good to hear some positives as well. Effective policing is all about community involvement. :Thumbup:

----------

